# Shipping car from UK to SA



## nicolasunkel (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi everyone,

My fiance and I (both dual citizens of South Africa - me UK passport and him EU passport) are moving back to SA in November and want to take our Nissan Navara with us. We have the list of things we need including the LOA and Import Permit and he is in the process of applying for the UK residence permit which he apparently needs even though he has lived and worked in the UK for 13years using his Portuguese passport! 

I have read that he has to prove that he originally emigrated from SA permanently? how does he prove this? He left SA on a 2yr working holiday visa and then applied for his Portuguese passport once he arrived here. His whole family also emigrated a couple years after him. How else is he supposed to prove his emigration and do they specifically ask for this information at customs? We are just making sure we have all corners covered because we do not have the funds to pay 60% of the value of the car for import duties failing to provide all the documentation! we may as well sell it here and buy a smaller car in SA!

I hope someone can help! I have read back on a few old threads but they were from 2012/2013 so just checking if anyone has any more recent updates on this!

Thank you in advance
Nicola and Matt


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

You might well want to look at joining two FB groups Return to SA and Homeward Bound, plenty of SA returnees have shipped their cars from the UK successfully and I'm sure you'll get very good first hand information from them. All the best.


----------



## sacia (Aug 14, 2015)

The official stance is you are have meant to have notified the home office of you permanently leaving the country but I am yet to meet one single person who did this most left int he same way as your husband, so in saying this customs officers mostly will look at other evidence as proof so any backup paperwork will suffice and the more the better in most casses.


----------

